# Történelmi filmek, könyvek



## MisaMis (2012 Január 9)

Minden olyan könyv és film mi történelmi eseményt (300) dolgoz fel.


----------



## sozol (2012 Február 1)

Ajánlanám mindenkinek Bernard Cornwell könyveit ilyen témában:
Sharpe sorozat - A Napóleoni háborúk korát dolgozza fel
Excalibur - Arthur és a 'lovagjai' briton szász hánorúk
Stonhenge - prehistorikus
Eretnek sorozat, Agincourt - 100 éves háború
Fakó lovas - angolszász - viking háborúk, Nagy Alfréd kora
Nagyon jó történeteket sző bele a korba, a kötetek végén külön jelzi, hogy hol válik el a fikció a valóságtól.
Igen remekül és realisztikusan ábrázolja a kort.


----------



## sozol (2012 Február 1)

Colleen McCullough Róma sorozata is kihagyhatatlan.
A Köztársaság végének utolsó évszázadán vezeti végig az olvasót szappanoperához méltó történetvezetéssel.
De annál azért mélyebb figurákkal és komoly történeti háttérrel.


----------



## saba3 (2012 Március 10)

számomra Dzsingisz khán története volt legutóbb nagyon ütős: A Mongol, úgy volt, hogy trilógia lesz, de azt hiszem csak ez az egy rész készült el belőle.


----------



## hityipuk (2012 Április 10)

A HBO minisorozatai The Pacific és a Band of Brothers, mindkettőt érdemes megnézni, valós eseményeket mutat be, túlélőket is bevontak a rendezésbe. És egy kicsit régebbi témát tárgyal a Róma két évados sorozat is.


----------



## zygman (2012 Augusztus 27)

Egyetértek sozollal, Cornwell tényleg nagyszerű, főleg az Excalibur sorozat sikerült nagyon jól. Emlékszik még valaki Druon: Elátkozott királyok c. sorozatára? 14. század, Franciaország, és az akkori Európa - roppant látványos film is lehetne belőle.
Személy szerint Shelby könyveit is nagyon szerettem, a pl. "Farkas a kertek alatt" és a "Sátán letörte láncát". Olvasta valaki őket, kb. 20 - 25 éve jelentek meg, én még gimis voltam.


----------



## asztika (2012 Szeptember 13)

Henryk Sienkiewicz - Tűzzel vassal, Özönvíz, Kislovag.
Filmen is szórakoztatóak jók, de olvasva szerintem kihagyhatatlan remekművek!
Az előttem szólókkal pedig egyetértek, az ajánlásaik tényleg figyelemre érdemesek!


----------



## asztika (2012 Szeptember 13)

Most két német írót és műveiket ajánlanám.
Hans Helmut Kirst - talán a legismertebb - nem feltétlenül a legjobb - műve a Tábornokok éjszakája, melyet többször is megfilmesítettek.
Szerintem a legjobb művei: - Farkasok és a Tisztgyár;
Mindkettő a második világháború környékén, alatt történt eseményeket írja, de olyan varázslatos, humorral átszőtt stílusban, hogy bár sokszor maguk az események sírásra késztetnének, de mégis mosolyogni kell.
Erich Maria Remarque - legismertebb művei talán a Diadalív árnyékában és a Nyugaton a helyzet változatlan, ezekből több filmváltozat is készült, de legalább ennyire ajánlható az Éjszaka Lisszabonban, a Három bajtárs, Szerelem és halál órája, stb.


----------



## Nicola (2012 Szeptember 17)

Churchill emlékirata, melyben főleg a saját szerepéről ír, a II.világháborúról:
Winston S. Churchill: A második világháború (Európa Bp. 1989).
Két nagy kötetben jelent meg, a témát kedvelők számára alapmű.


----------



## Nicola (2012 Szeptember 17)

asztika írta:


> Henryk Sienkiewicz - Tűzzel vassal, Özönvíz, Kislovag.
> Filmen is szórakoztatóak jók, de olvasva szerintem kihagyhatatlan remekművek!
> Az előttem szólókkal pedig egyetértek, az ajánlásaik tényleg figyelemre érdemesek!



Ha már Sienkiewicz, akkor ne feledjük a Kereszteslovagok-at. (Filmen is!)
A Jagello Ulászló korában játszódó rendkívül érdekfeszítő romantikus történet a lengyelek és a Német Lovagrend ellentétéről és harcáról szól, és a híres grünwaldi csatában csúcsosodik ki.


----------



## szkandergrraun (2012 Szeptember 20)

Tudom ajánlani mindenkinek Orwell: Hódolat Katalóniának vagy a másik kedvencem Feuchtwanger: Jud Süss.
Mindegyik érdekes olvasmány a maga nemében.


----------



## Viv9 (2012 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok
Személy szerint én jó ötletnek tartom ezt a témát. Az egyik kedvencem Robin Maxwell, mesterien alkot.


----------



## dori3 (2012 Október 29)

Ajánlanám Druon: Elátkozott királyok c. sorozatot. Kicsit néhol már olyan, mint egy történelmi esszé, de azért regény 
Ha könnyedebb olvasmányt keresel, akkor pedig Ken Follett: Évszázad trilógia. Most jelent meg a 2. rész


----------



## Liana Maylad (2012 November 27)

Filmek terén, a Halál 50 órája, Hamburger Hill, A vaskereszt, Sztálingrád, és a Schindler listája fantasztikus.
Könyvből pedig az összes Dan Brown.


----------



## agneske1990 (2013 Január 11)

Ajánlom a Fonyódi Tobor . Isten ostorait


----------



## agnus09 (2013 Január 22)

Sziasztok! Kossuth kiadónál megjelent több, gazdagon illusztrált enciklopédia is: Lovagok, Keresztes hadjáratok. Filmek közül.. hm.. most a Tudorok sorozat jutott eszembe meg a Boleyn lányok.


----------



## my one and only (2013 Február 10)

Hunyady József: A fekete lovag
Gyerekkoromban alig tudtam letenni...


----------



## bátran77 (2013 Február 11)

asztika írta:


> Henryk Sienkiewicz - Tűzzel vassal, Özönvíz, Kislovag.
> Filmen is szórakoztatóak jók, de olvasva szerintem kihagyhatatlan remekművek!
> Az előttem szólókkal pedig egyetértek, az ajánlásaik tényleg figyelemre érdemesek!



Véleményem szerint Sienkiewicz klasszikus író, fő munkája a Kereszteslovagok.
Gyermek koromban minden évben legalább egyszer elolvastam, mindenkinek ajánlom aki keresi a hősőket és a jellemükre kiváncsi.


----------



## dorten (2013 Március 25)

Én néhány magyar történelmi könyvet emelnék ki: 
Szentmihályi Szabó Péter: A látó és a vak (II. Vak Béláról szól)
Szántó György: Aranyágacska(IV. Kun László és III. Andárs az utolsó Áprád-házi királyok története)
Albert Gábor: Királyok könyve(IV. Béla a második honalapító)
Makai Sándor: Magyarok csillaga
Herczeg Ferenc: Történelmi regények(4 kisregény)
és nemrég elég sokat olvastam a Báthory családról, szóval találtam velük kapcsolatban néhány könyvet:
Makai Sándor: Ördögszekér
Móricz Zsigmond: Erdély trilógia első része: Tündérkert (a 2. és 3. rész Bethlen Istvánról szól)
Passuth László: Négy szél Erdélyben illetve Sárkányfog
Péter Katalin: A csejtei várúrnő: Báthory Erzsébet
Nagy László: Tünderkert fejedelme - Báthory Gábor
Bethlen Farkas: Erdély története IV. rész - Báthory Zsigmond(ennek elég nehéz,régies a nyelvezete)
és Nagy László: A rossz hírű Báthoryak
És a végén még javaslok egy francia sorozatot: Robert Merle - Francia história sorozatát, aminek az első 6 részét olvastam és nagyon érdekesnek találtam(1.Francia história,2.Csikóéveink,3.Jó városunk, Párizs,4.Íme a király!,5.Szenvedélyes szeretet,6.A pirkadat). Ezek a regények a francia vallásháborúk idején játszódnak, III. Henrik és IV.(Navarrai) Henrik uralkodása alatt. Utóbbiról nemrég történelmi film is készült, bár sajnos még nem láttam.


----------



## hityipuk (2013 Április 13)

Újabb film, amely szerintem kihagyhatatlan. Nem magát a háborút tárgyalja, hanem a mentalitást, pontosabban a japánt. Oba - The last samurai, avagy Oba - Az utolsó szamuráj. Valós események feldolgozásán alapszik.


----------



## donaldduck (2013 Április 21)

Bármely ókori Római és/vagy Görög szerző művei vagy az abban a korban játszódó regények érdekelnek. Akár angolul akár magyarul. Mined segítséget köszönök


----------



## koosattila (2013 Június 2)

Ha már H.S., Hová mégy?


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Június 5)

Történelmi témájú könyvek esetében kevés alkalommal jut eszünkbe a "romantika" témája. 
*Kertész Erzsébet* - sokak által közkedvelt írónőnk - számos önéletrajzi ihletésű regényt írt történelmi női alakokról, akik amellett, hogy kiváló feleségek, anyák volta, történelmi szerepük sem elhanyagolható. A családi történetek mellett betekintést kaphatunk háttérinformációként a kor társadalmi eseményeibe, világpolitikai aktualitásokba, társadalmi szokásokba. A közfelfogás, értékrend mind olyan információ, ami történelemhű, és mindemellett lebilincselő sorsokat mutat be felvonultatva a szereplők mellett a kor ünnepelt, ismert neves embereit, szokásaikat stb. Mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom: 
_A lámpás hölgy - Florence Nightingale élettörténete 
Elizabeth - Elizabeth Barrett-Browning életregénye
Titkos házasság - Mikszáth Kálmánné, Mauks Ilona életregénye
Teleki Blanka
Szendrey Júlia
Vilma doktorasszony - Hugonnai Vilma, az első magyar orvosnő életregénye_


----------



## xerathon (2014 Június 15)

Én ilyen témában legutóbb a Tompa Andrea könyvét olvastam. Az I. VH-ról szól, az a címe, hogy Fejtől s lábtól. Olyan mintha két kolozsvári orvoshallgató leveleit tenné egymás mellé, de nagyon jó valójában.


----------



## steve1957 (2014 Június 17)

asztika írta:


> Most két német írót és műveiket ajánlanám.
> Hans Helmut Kirst - talán a legismertebb - nem feltétlenül a legjobb - műve a Tábornokok éjszakája, melyet többször is megfilmesítettek.
> Szerintem a legjobb művei: - Farkasok és a Tisztgyár;
> Mindkettő a második világháború környékén, alatt történt eseményeket írja, de olyan varázslatos, humorral átszőtt stílusban, hogy bár sokszor maguk az események sírásra késztetnének, de mégis mosolyogni kell.
> Erich Maria Remarque - legismertebb művei talán a Diadalív árnyékában és a Nyugaton a helyzet változatlan, ezekből több filmváltozat is készült, de legalább ennyire ajánlható az Éjszaka Lisszabonban, a Három bajtárs, Szerelem és halál órája, stb.


Kirstnek van még egy katonai témájú könyve-
*08-15 avagy Asch őrvezető kalandos lázadása Szintén naagyon jó*


----------



## steve1957 (2014 Június 17)

my one and only írta:


> Hunyady József: A fekete lovag
> Gyerekkoromban alig tudtam letenni...


És a folytatása a Király árnyéka??


----------



## fekete93 (2014 Július 9)

Shcindler listája, A király beszéde, A rettenthetetlen


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 14)

Trója, Gladiátor, sajnos az utóbbi évek mozi termésében már nem történelmi egy történelem film ha nem fantasy mese parádé.


----------



## Flower222 (2014 Augusztus 10)

Ha a kereszteshadjáratok kora érdekel valakit régebbi film de a Mennyi Királyságot ajánlom mindenkinek. Szerintem nagyon jól sikerült film, egyik nagy kedvencem.
Könyvek közül Ernest Hemingway Akiért a harang szól számomra a favorit még a suliban volt ajánlott olvasmány, és mondhatom megérte elolvasni.


----------



## Pintér Klaudia (2014 Augusztus 24)

Ken Follett: Katedrális
Robert Merle: Mesterségem a halál
Cseres Tibor: Hideg napok
Cseres Tibor: Vérbosszú Bácskában


----------



## messideco (2016 Július 1)

Kifelejtettünk egy klasszikus filmet: A tizedes meg a többiek


----------



## Vizicsibe (2016 Szeptember 17)

dorten írta:


> Én néhány magyar történelmi könyvet emelnék ki:
> Szentmihályi Szabó Péter: A látó és a vak (II. Vak Béláról szól)
> Szántó György: Aranyágacska(IV. Kun László és III. Andárs az utolsó Áprád-házi királyok története)
> Albert Gábor: Királyok könyve(IV. Béla a második honalapító)
> ...


Merle folytatta a sorozatot, még hat könyvet hozzá tett, szintén Siorac, de már az első sorozat Pierre-jének törvénytelen fia szolgálja xiii. Lajost és Richelieu-t. Kicsit őszintébben szól a korról, mint Dumas négy muskétásával


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

300 a leghitelesebb történelmi film


----------



## Urseph (2017 Július 21)

Steven Taylor könyvei is jók !


----------



## Szalo Feri (2018 December 8)

André Castelot: Napóleon c. regényét olvassátok el!


----------



## silverfuture (2019 Március 15)

Passuth László fan vagyok, bármely könyvét szívesen ajánlom.....


----------



## Zsuzsanna0911 (2019 Május 28)

Philippa Gregory könyvei amelyek a Rózsák háborúja idején és utána a Tudorok alatt Angliában játszódnak

Maurice Druon Az elátkozott királyok sorozat
XIV. századi Franciaországban játszódik, a százéves háború kezdetén

Hegedüs Géza Az írnok és a fáraó ( ókori Egyiptomban )

Robert Merle - Francia história sorozat

Annemarie Selinko Désirée

Rebecca Gablé: Fortuna mosolya sorozat

Noah Gordon: Az orvosdoktor

Bolesław Prus: A fáraó

Donna W. Cross: Johanna nőpápa


----------



## Hazafi Mihály (2021 Szeptember 24)

Győry Dezső: Sorsvirág, Viharvirág Az 1848-as szabadságharc palóc romantikus tájakon is játszódva. Letehetetlen!

Somogyváry Gyula könyvek.: Virágzik a mandula I. világháború és előzménye katona szemmel

Somogyváry Gyula: Ne sárgulj fűzfa folytatása a Virágzik a mandulának


----------



## Hazafi Mihály (2021 Október 5)

Somogyváry Gyula : A pirossipkás kislány


----------



## Gilice Zsolt (2021 Október 19)

Keresztesekről Graham Shelby : Sötét lovagok, hiú királyok na és s folytatásai az Oroszlàn eltépte láncát stb. Btw szerintem ebből a könyvből
Készíthették a Mennyei királyság c. filmet talán de a könyv kicsit életszagúbb


----------

